# unfortunately has to do with BMX



## abe lugo (Feb 6, 2015)

I just saw this trailer, now I want to see it. Seems to be Max Max on BMX bikes. 
https://deadline.com/2015/01/turbo-kid-trailer-sundance-michael-ironside-1201359838/

Maybe the overloards will be on heavy weigh cruisers?? 
Definately on my list to watch when it comes out.

[video=youtube;nh23-rQUi5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh23-rQUi5U[/video]


----------



## mongeese (Feb 6, 2015)

Max Max beyonce thundergnomes. 
  BMX is grit racing that commands respect.


----------

